# hoof problem - I think



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I normally walk ahead of the boys, but this last week walked behind for a while. 

Mikey seems to roll his right rear foot with the toe pointed in when he walks. A cursory check didn't see anything wrong with it. So I will be having to take a much closer look.

I believe the trim angle is correct, but the behavior would suggest I am not taking enough off the front so that it is easier to roll the foot rather than rock forward on it.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We'd need some pictures to help. Close ups of the side, front and rear.


----------

